# XNTP having issues with an ESFP 2



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

You put her on the spot. If she would have taken her time to give a more certain answer it would have been more worth it. If you are a definite yes or no guy, then expect the same from others.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Grunfur;bt34763 said:


> You put her on the spot. If she would have taken her time to give a more certain answer it would have been more worth it. If you are a definite yes or no guy, then expect the same from others.


Yeah, I finally talked to her and went on a date with her. She had never accepted before because she was dating another guy all the while talking to me on the side insinuating that she might date me. Once the other guy refused to go out with her anymore, she accepted going out on a date with me. It was actually kind of funny; the other guy had made a list of all the things he did not like about her and that she needed to change. They had barely been going out for one or two weeks. It was fucked up. Let me mention some of the points she told me that he had on his list:

You shouldn't drink anymore. You drink too much.
Don't wear the perfume that you are currently using; the smell annoys my brother.
Don't smile or laugh because you do it too much.
.... and so on.

But at the end of that date, the one where she went out with me, I decided that it I didn't want to go out with her and actually just leave it as friends. Besides, I don't want to keep someone entertained in order for them not to cheat on me. She even told me during the date that she likes too keep switching people around all the time and that she is not faithful.


----------



## Sophidophie (Jul 30, 2013)

AxanGad;bt34754 said:


> hahahaha, yeah, I'll let those editors deal with the nitty gritty stuff. I’m going to start writing more often. XP
> 
> And I bet, you would sound more like an INTP if you responded to a question with another question. XD thinking all deeply with your hand on your chin.... pondering the meaning of life…. Or just what you are going to eat for dinner or asking yourself where you left those freaking keys. All the while kicking guys into holes everywhere. Hahahaha
> 
> ...


Ohh I can be a deep thinker. I might be extroverted but I do like some alone time just to gather my thoughts. And to find my keys too  I can't tell you how many times I've been late to work because I misplaced my keys!

Do you know anything about Greece other than 300?  I'm from a village on the eastern coast of the mainland called pteleos and the metropolitan area is Volos. It's really nice and everyone in the village is probably related somehow because its so tightly knit. The problem with that however is the gossip. All the older women like to gather around either in the afternoon or at night and just talk about you and everything you do. 
Its very lively at night in Greece too but instead of eating tacos, we ate souvlaki but we didnt drink soda from bags.. thats weird.. and you call americans gringos and gringas  oh and the young teenagers would all gather at the run down playgrounds or at the church and hang out. In the day we also used play a lot of soccer and we would always play boys against girls which was stupid because we almost always lost.
im surprised you've watched goats and chickens slaughtered and you're still a meat eater.. I'm a vegetarian 

sooo about your accent, its like you guys sing because you carry out your vowels. I actually just watched some Mexican videos on YouTube aswell as "you know you're Mexican if you.." and I was cracking up. Do you have a lemon tree in your yard?  You know in Massachusetts we don't have many Mexicans. Instead we have a lot of Dominicans and brazillians and I've met a handful of Colombians and Venezuelans too. My dad was a Colombian woman for a while.
I would love to travel all over Mexico for a while to get to know the culture. I've only crossed the border from California but didn't see much.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Sophidophie;bt34780 said:


> Ohh I can be a deep thinker. I might be extroverted but I do like some alone time just to gather my thoughts. And to find my keys too  I can't tell you how many times I've been late to work because I misplaced my keys!
> 
> Do you know anything about Greece other than 300?  I'm from a village on the eastern coast of the mainland called pteleos and the metropolitan area is Volos. It's really nice and everyone in the village is probably related somehow because its so tightly knit. The problem with that however is the gossip. All the older women like to gather around either in the afternoon or at night and just talk about you and everything you do.
> Its very lively at night in Greece too but instead of eating tacos, we ate souvlaki but we didnt drink soda from bags.. thats weird.. and you call americans gringos and gringas  oh and the young teenagers would all gather at the run down playgrounds or at the church and hang out. In the day we also used play a lot of soccer and we would always play boys against girls which was stupid because we almost always lost.
> ...


hahahaha, yeah, I do know more stuff about Greece, but it is basically what most people know, common knowledge.  It's just that you guys have thousands of years of history... it's tooooooo much.  you guys have the great philosophers, the great conquerors; you also have the breakthroughs in medicine, technology, art, architecture, thinking, and really awesome myths.

Pteleos and Volos are awesome names.... see you guys even have a bad-ass language. Right now I am looking at pictures of those places you said, and they are very beautiful places, all the buildings in the hills near the coast; it is just awesome. It sounds like a nice place, except for the gossiping part. hahaha, I hate gossip, but yeah, Mexican women are the same way. Also, souvlaki looks really tasty, and yeah, soda in a bag is weird. The thing is, that in Mexico, I don't know when it started, but all glass bottles are recycled... or reused. When you go to the store, you take your empty glass soda bottles, trade them in, buy soda, and you can keep the new soda bottles. If you don't have glass soda bottles, they will sell you the soda at a higher price, or if you are a kid... I guess they just pour it in a bag. XD and yeah, I guess kids behave the same everywhere, we used to do the same, I always sucked at soccer though, but we did used to play it, but girls who knew how to play would be on any team, be it girls or boys, it was mixed. 

Yeah, I'm also surprised I was not deterred from meat when I was younger. One time, my dad's father, ooor my grandfather on my dads side XD, used to think I was gay or something because I used to play with stuffed animals, and I was playing with a baby goat that he had outside. So he comes outside and says, stay there. He goes to get a knife, he comes back and he tells me to hold the goat, and you can imagine what happens next, i'm not going to go into details. It was bloody and horrible and one of the worst things that happened to me as a kid. Anyway, when my brother and cousin came from wherever they were, they just ran because they didn't want to help out with that. 

But, the way I see it... I never became a vegeterian because in my mind, you eat what is available to you at the time. If there is a lot of fruits, vegetables, and what not... you eat that, and when there is meat available, you eat that. I've never been a picky eater.... only when I was like 4 or 5 was I picky. 

AND yeeeeeees, most of the stuff from that video you saw is true. I haven't watched all the others, just the first two. XD The only thing is, I don't speak English like those guys. Those guys talk like cholos from California, and the English that cholos from here speak is a little different but I guess Mexicans behave similarly everywhere. ahahaha I grew up with people like that though, I just never got their South Texas cholo accent. XP But most of the people here in South Texas speak English like this guy in this video:






Anywho, we do call white americans.... or just americans gringos and gringas.... also the word gavachos applies here. I think it is a little hateful to call them like that directly, but when in conversation it doesn't sound that bad. 
AND I do have a lemon tree outside.... but it is a small one with green lemons not those big yellow ones that those guys had; they looked like oranges. XD We also used to have "Chile del Monte" tree, we have Nopales, and we have a peach tree, and a lot of mesquites... but mesquites are ugly trees. 

Also, I have never been to Massachusetts, but I can imagine it's an ok place to live. I mean, they have the best universities in the world there. XP I don't think I could get used to the climate to high up north. Right now, the place where I am at, the temperature has been getting to 100 degrees Fahrenheit every day. I've been sweating buckets when I work out.

I don't know if Colombians or Venezuelans behave similar to Mexican, but imagine they probably do.... I have met some Dominicans, a lot of Puerto Ricans, some Cubans, Spaniards, Bolivians, and Peruvians, and I think most Spanish speaking people behave similarly. I've also met Brazilians (they speak Portuguese) and they behave similar to other Hispanics.

And I think you should visit Mexico, it is a nice place.... but don't visit it any time soon. It is not a good place right now. Maybe like Central and Southern Mexico are ok, but not Northern Mexico. Right now, I was searching for pictures of the little town where I lived in as a kid to see if there were any pretty pictures, but nooooo. The name of the little town I lived in is *Control, Tamulipas*, but look at your own discretion. I would suggest you don't. That is the reason why I don't like crossing over too much, but a lot of people don't believe me when I say this, it is dangerous. Most of the bad stuff that happens does not come out in the news because it is run by the cartels, and they like getting rid of stuff and hiding in small towns. Hmmmm, and the city I was born in is Heroica Matamoros, Tamaulipas, I spent a lot of time as a kid there too.


----------



## Sophidophie (Jul 30, 2013)

I totally agree with you on the survival thing. You eat whatever you can find and it's not necessarily bad. It crosses the line however when you torture or kill endangered animals just for taste. And that grandpa is horrible. I feel sooo bad for your poor younger innocent self. You were just a child full of imagination who liked to reenact it on stuffed animals and dolls.  I love the purity of children and I hate when people try to spoil it. 
And Greece is great, have you been to Europe at all?
Oh and in Massachusetts everything's sophisticated but people are assholes. Have you ever heard of a masshole? I'm one of the few nice ones .
btw what are you going to school for? Business? I feel like everyone is in business.. I'm the weird one that hasn't


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Sophidophie;bt34808 said:


> I totally agree with you on the survival thing. You eat whatever you can find and it's not necessarily bad. It crosses the line however when you torture or kill endangered animals just for taste. And that grandpa is horrible. I feel sooo bad for your poor younger innocent self. You were just a child full of imagination who liked to reenact it on stuffed animals and dolls.  I love the purity of children and I hate when people try to spoil it.
> And Greece is great, have you been to Europe at all?
> Oh and in Massachusetts everything's sophisticated but people are assholes. Have you ever heard of a masshole? I'm one of the few nice ones .
> btw what are you going to school for? Business? I feel like everyone is in business.. I'm the weird one that hasn't


Yeah, I don't hold any grudges against my grandfather.... there are a lot of douchie people in my family. XD They try to make it a point for you to understand things from a young age. Innocence might be gone, but I still behave the same way I did as a child... kind of.... minus the toys of course. XD I have a pitbull and I love to play around with him a lot. He is funny and rough. He likes to chew on my arm.... not hard though... if he bites to hard I just give him a mean look and tell him "no biting", and he stops. XD I love those dogs, they are so playful and adorable. 

And yeaaaap, I've been to Europe only one time... and it was this year. 

I took a study abroad course in Sweden and Denmark. Denmark is awesome... Sweden has nice scenery, but I hate the roads. I mean, it is not like they are not in good condition, but all that swerving and turning drives me nuts. I don't know what you call those circle thingies, but they are annoying. Every time my professors got lost, they would just keep turning on that thing for like 3 turns and then choose a street. It was awesome though. Very different from the U.S. ,and it seems that most of Europe is like a big museum, most of the buildings look like they should belong in one. The weather was kind of weird, and I didn't like that the sun went down until like 10 at night and came out around 3:30 or 4:00 in the morning.

But, it was beautiful though... When the class was over, I took a trip by myself to Amsterdam.... and it literally was a trip. The whole city smelled like weed. It was a fun experience though. I met a lot of people went to a lot of places... well, not to many, but the places I went to were fun. I even went on a date with a girl I met over there while I was lost. Since I was by myself.. it was a little hard, but I got used to it. It was a good thing that I went by myself because I was forced to talk to a lot of people. There were also way too many different languages being spoken at the same time, it made my head spin. I was barely getting used to the sound and some words of one language when somebody else next to me began speaking another one. My senses were overloaded. One thing I enjoyed from Amsterdam were all the whirlwinds that were forming all the time. The yellow leaves on the streets and sidewalks would go spinning up for a while and then go through people and everything, and it was happening all the time. A lot of those blew leaves on my face.  

Oh, and nope, I have never heard anything about Massachusetts. I would guess that is the same reason why they are assholes.... I mean, because they see themselves as "sophisticated," unlike the rest of the people not in their group. XD but Massholes. hahaha, that is funny. Good thing you are not one of them. 

AAAAND yes. I am going to school for business right now. I know, a lot of people get into business, but where I live, Biologists are not needed too much. When I was doing my undergrad, I was double majoring in Biology and Engineering Physics, but due to some circumstances, I stopped going to the University for a year, and when I returned, I had only one more class to complete my Bachelors of Science in Biology degree, so I decided to finish only one major. 

Then I applied to Texas A&M: College Station to take some post-bacc courses in order to level up and do a PhD in Biomedical Engineering, buuuut.... I was not accepted because I forgot to send my high school transcripts, and they told me this during Thanksgiving vacations and everything was closed. So I had to wait for the holidays to be over. On the day they were over, I immediately went to get my missing papers and sent them out, but the next day they sent me a letter of rejection because of that reason aaaand, they were giving priority to first time undergraduates. My papers hadn't even arrived yet when I received the rejection letter. SO then I decided, well, I don't want to be wasting time. I am going to go into the MBA program here at my University... it was already part of one of the things I wanted to do, so I enrolled, and this December I am going to be finished with my MBA. Business is not too bad. I mean, it's not that hard. Besides, it has been helping me be a little more extroverted. It was hard at first, but after so many projects that had to be worked on in groups, you kind of get used to it... I still get annoyed sometimes though. I still want to get a PhD, but it is not going to be in Engineering, that is for sure....... my math and science skills have exponentially declined these past few years.

So how weird are you? What are you studying right now?  If there was a degree to be a ninja.... I would definitely join. XP


----------



## Sophidophie (Jul 30, 2013)

You really love to write a lot. I'm so verbal that I would rather call someone to say something than text them. Plus I like to listen to people voices and hear their reactions. I also love facial expressions. I myself am very facially expressive and I talk with my hands.
I've always wanted to visit Sweden. I'd didn't realize their days are so long! I love the sun  I think in Alaska they have seasons where the sun will shine for a whole month before it sets. I think they have nights like that too but I'm not sure. 
I've travelled a lot but I haven't been to Amsterdam.. I did hear about the weed and naked ladies at their windows. Is that the kind of date you went on, huhhh? I've been to Italy, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and France. France was my least favorite because I went during the heat wave and almost melted. I loved Austria and Switzerland because I loooooove mountains! I love looking at them and I love being on them too I just fell like the air is so much clearer and everything is so natural. I've also been to the Dominican Republic because I went to visit my Dominican half sister and I really got to know the culture which i feel like is the best part about traveling. In two weeks I will be visiting Cape Verde and I can't wait. I think the only place I will never want to visit is Haiti because of the voodoo. That stuff gives me the creeps.
Soo for school I'm studying environmental earth science. My goal is to be just like my middle school physical science teacher. People tell me middle school is the most challenging grade to teach but it's no fun if I'm not kept on my toes. Right now I'm only a junior because I took some time off too but hopefully I'll have my bachelors in a year or two. Why didn't you use biology to get into medical school?


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I really write a lot. I wouldn't say looooove so much, but I don't mind it. 

Most of the time when I'm on the phone, and I think it is probably the same with most guys is that we are waaaaay to the point when talking on the phone. Kind of like: "What's up maaaaan! What are you doing?"... "Nothing much, just home."..... "Are you going anywhere?".... "Nope."....."Ok, I'll be there in 20 biotch! Laterz!" Then when in person we talk and decide what to do. 

I have talked more on the phone, but I wouldn't say I enjoy it. It seems awkward and unnatural to me. I prefer to talk to people in person. Writing is okay, because I can get my thoughts in order and just write them as they come. Even-though, I don't like chatting too much because I tend to interrupt people a lot as well. When talking in person, I guess I like to listen more calmly and then respond, but I do sometimes interrupt as well. Like when someone is telling me how to do something, and then they try to repeat it again in a different way. I'm just like... "I get it, don't over-complicate it. I understand what you are saying." Not because I am trying to be rude or anything but sometimes it does come off that way.

I am also told that I am very animated when I talk.... I do a lot of movements and funny faces.... or so I'm told..... also supposedly I have exaggerated gestures. 

And yeah, the days in Sweden were long. It is mainly because it was almost summer, and in the winter it is the total opposite... very short days and long nights. The reason is because they are so far up north and also the because of the earth's axial tilt.

But anywho.... it is really awesome that you have visited a lot of places. You have really traveled a lot.  I haven't traveled too much, but I'll get there. I would like to visit all those places you have been to, and also climb some mountains... oh yeah! XP ...... and noooooo, it wasn't that type of a date in Amsterdam. XP hahahahaha, It was with a Spanish/Bolivian woman that I had met while lost, but I'm not going into details with that. XD aaaaaaand if the heat in France kills you, you would instantly melt in Texas. It is always hot here during the summers. Everyday where I live has been getting to over 100 degrees Fahrenheit. I melt everyday. XD 

It is nice that you can get to travel a lot. So you have a Hispanic sister? That is awesome. You're not Hispanic right... just Greek? So Cape Verde... sounds fun. I have never heard of it, but I guess it should be nice. Take lots of pictures.  and voodoo is awesome.... I've always wanted to learn about voodoo. Now I have a subject to research on my spare time. XP

Environmental Earth science sounds like a very interesting degree to study. So you want to be a middle school teacher. That is nice... I don't think I could ever do it... I would probably be throwing erasers at all of the kids. XD But you'll do good. Believe in yourself grasshopper. XP
and noooope, I don't want to be a doctor... it WAS something I wanted to do when I was barely starting University, but then I realized..... "hmmmmm, I am not that disciplined." I used to volunteer in a hospital waaaaay back, and I didn't enjoy it very much... just seeing everyone sad and people suffering everyday.... You have to be a very cold or a very caring and compassionate person in order to be in that type of atmosphere all the time. 

What I am reaaaally interested in is brain/computer interface and communication between the body and robotic prosthesis... and finding a way for the body not to reject the prosthesis. But, I guess I will leave that as a goal for the far future. There are way too many things that I want to do, but hey, you can't do everything.


----------



## Sophidophie (Jul 30, 2013)

You're a know-it-all. You think you know what everyone wants to say, loserr  I actually interupt people a lot because even though I'm a good listener, I sometimes get distracted with my own thoughts and then I want to talk about what I was thinking of. But ya I would rather talk to people in person too.
Ya I'm full Greek but my sister is half Dominican and half Greek. I've actually met her only 3 to 4 years ago and I've visited her twice. She has an awesome personality and she's beautiful too. She got it from me . but she's actually a model for Dominican moda and she was in the top 10 finalist for miss Dominican Republic. The crazy thing is that she a year younger than me and she already getting married in a few weeks!! Loca Chica!!!
And ewww if you become a voodoo priest, I'll talk to u later....


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Sophidophie;bt34830 said:


> You're a know-it-all. You think you know what everyone wants to say, loserr  I actually interupt people a lot because even though I'm a good listener, I sometimes get distracted with my own thoughts and then I want to talk about what I was thinking of. But ya I would rather talk to people in person too.
> Ya I'm full Greek but my sister is half Dominican and half Greek. I've actually met her only 3 to 4 years ago and I've visited her twice. She has an awesome personality and she's beautiful too. She got it from me . but she's actually a model for Dominican moda and she was in the top 10 finalist for miss Dominican Republic. The crazy thing is that she a year younger than me and she already getting married in a few weeks!! Loca Chica!!!
> And ewww if you become a voodoo priest, I'll talk to u later....


Noooo! I'm not a know it all, but I am always trying to guess what other people are going to say..... "I'm working on my psychic power." bzzzzzz -.-

But yeah, I guess I have been called a know-it-all by my friends as well. I mean, it's not like I mean to be, but when someone mentions something... I just blurt out, "Oh yeah, it is that place in blah blah blah, where blah blah blah happens and they use this to blah blah blah." But it is not like I am actively looking for that information.... it just pops up into my head and I say it..... I read too much, and I never remember where I actually got a certain peace of information.... sometimes I do. They tell me... "you're like a freaking encyclopedia." to which I just say jokingly, "nah man, I just read a lot of Wikipedia." I actually don't read Wikipedia too much. I do read a lot of articles and journals though.

AND me too, I am actually a good listener.... when I am not distracted by my thoughts. When the conversation is kind of boring.... I just nod and blurt out Yes and No.... and repeat some things back that people are telling me. It is my automatic respond/reptilian brain mode. XD Then they stop talking and I am like..... "What the hell were we talking about?"

That is crazy! Your sister was a top 10 finalist for Miss Republica Dominicana?! She must be a very outgoing person. What about you? Have you done any beauty pageants? aaaaaaaaaand Wow! Yes, a lot of hispanics tend to get married young... I am braking the rules a little. I'll get married when I turn 100. XP 

You sister is a loca chicaaa! XD, I've heard that Dominicans like to party a lot as well. What about you? Getting married anytime soon? XP Then you can be a loca chica as well. 

And yeeeeees! I am going to become a voodoo priest and revive zombies everywhere! Muahahahaha


----------

